
Plastic Water Bottles Might Have Poisoned Ancient Californians - denzil_correa
https://www.wired.com/story/plastic-water-bottles-might-have-poisoned-ancient-californians
======
Lanzaa
This is another reminder of why research into public health and technology can
be so important. These Chumash islanders were poisoning themselves with their
plastic water bottles. With modern science we discover the poisonous effects
and with modern technology we have less poisonous alternatives to this
plastic.

I wonder what future research will tell us.

~~~
Baeocystin
The article was pretty clear that the resulting toxin levels were _not_ high
enough to cause the problems seen in the skeletal remains.

It's an interesting theory, and I am glad they pursued it. But it appears to
be a null result when attempting to explain their health decline.

~~~
Lanzaa
Yeah, it would have been a more interesting if they had explained the Chumash
decline.

